# The Cedar Creek Lake Blues



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Nita got the blues today:All but two of the smaller fish was Catch&Release


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Those are some nice fish. Great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG, slime in the boat


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow very nice!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You showed Nita a great time with some whopper catfish. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Heck of a day Jackie wtg.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Doug Hughes and I had a good day catching nine. "We Got The Blues"


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You seem to have them dialed in!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

A few more years and it should pan out.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

1-10


----------



## pbailey66 (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Nice blues there ! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

